# Bobber With A Brain



## clarego (Jul 23, 2001)

THE ONLY BOBBER THAT FISHES FROM THE BOTTOM UP AND THE ONLY SLIP BOBBER THAT REQUIRES NO STOP

www.BOBBERWITHABRAIN.com



check this out guys this is the best bobber i used yet


----------



## Rugger (Sep 30, 2002)

This seem like SPAM to anyone else?


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

*????*

Rugger,
Why else would he have the web site address as part of his signature? How's the little guy doing? Hope this finds you all doing well. Hopefully we'll get to see you on the water this Spring. Take care. Murph


----------



## clarego (Jul 23, 2001)

man this site has changed since ive last been on it

have any of you tried this product?


----------



## clarego (Jul 23, 2001)

how do you get this is spam ???


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

clarego said:


> *how do you get this is spam ???
> *


Most people on the forums can add. If you post a topic to an advertisement with a link to it in your sig, it gets people thinking. If you then start posting this topic more than once on the forums, it gets people thinking even more. And once you change your sig and delete the link, well, that adds up to S-P-A-M. The only spam I like comes in a can!!


----------



## clarego (Jul 23, 2001)

with a name like wrong way how would you know if your always lost
i have no connection with the company i was nearly just giving a suggestion on a very excellent product !


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

*Reported*

You have just been reported!


----------



## clarego (Jul 23, 2001)

u started partner


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Bobber*

Bobber with a brain. Now I have heard evetything....:barf:


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

We can clear this up very quickly.

clarego, do you have any relationship with the company that manufactures this product?


----------



## clarego (Jul 23, 2001)

no not at all


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

According to your message, the owner of the company gave you a few and you thought you'd return the favor by giving him a little free publicity. That's fine, but don't do it on my site. As you saw from the reaction, no one on here likes spam.

Spamming is commercial advertising, and if you don't think posting "THE ONLY BOBBER THAT FISHES FROM THE BOTTOM UP AND THE ONLY SLIP BOBBER THAT REQUIRES NO STOP" is commercial advertising, well, something's wrong.

Displaying an ad for a product in your signature and starting threads just to advertise it is a violation of our very clear rules on commercial posts.


----------



## Chuckles (Oct 12, 2003)

*delete thread*

SF - i suggest you just delete the thread and be done with it...


----------



## clarego (Jul 23, 2001)

ok got yah ill take it off i guess ill never mention another product on here and its like no one does it


----------



## catfishing123 (Feb 25, 2004)

I have tried the bwab and clarego: there are 4 differnt functions with the bobber and it does fish from the bottom up. I have been using them for over a year now and nothing compares to it I especially like using them on weed beds i never collect grass on my bait its seems to just keep the bait laying on top of the weeds.
i really like it when the wind picks up and my bobber is the only one that stays where i cast it !!
trout fishing has to be the greatest way to use this bobber i like using the one hook rig put a meal worm,leech,or a minnow on the first hook then below the sinker i attach another hookandline and stick some powerbait on it ive caught two on the same rig many of times. and i never miss a hit its very sensensitive


----------



## clarego (Jul 23, 2001)

yeah i agree with yah catfishing123 but they seem to be telling me im spaming so i wont bring this up anymore


----------



## Rugger (Sep 30, 2002)

Hmm.. a guy with two posts shows up to tell us how great this product is now, lol.... Nothing to see here, move along, move along


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Rugger said:


> *Hmm.. a guy with two posts shows up to tell us how great this product is now, lol.... Nothing to see here, move along, move along  *


----------

